# 100 Favorites: # 60



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninov: 6 Moments Musicaux
Lazar Berman (DG)*










The opening movement of Prokofiev's Eighth is marked _Andante dolce_, but the music is more dolorous than sweet. Berman's interpretation evinces a sense of wandering desolation. The second movement is marked _Andante sognando_ ("Walking dreamily"), but again the tempo indication is deceptive. Instead of a reverie, the music drifts like a fractured nightmare. Prokofiev's characteristic motor-rhythms become prominent in the third movement, and Berman seamlessly conjoins Prokofiev's pounding with poetry. The result is the most convincing Eighth that I've heard.

As you'd expect, Berman's performance of Rachmaninov's _Moments musicaux_ is more lyrical than the Prokofiev sonata. But the Russian pianist's idiomatic command of the music is just as evident. Listen to _Moment musicaux_ No. 5 in D flat. Phew! Sublime.

I first heard this extraordinary recital on an out-of-print DG LP. The good news? In 2014, these recordings were reissued on Berman's _The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings_ set. In a strange coincidence, the same recordings were reissued in 2014 by Australian Decca, appearing on several discs in their Eloquence series. Take your pick. I went for the big box, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Just heard that Lazar Berman performance of Prokofiev's 8th yesterday as a result of your mention of it. Terrific performance--I'll be listening to it again!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------

